# genkernel-next systemd grub2

## Marlo

Ziel ist es, einen neuen Kernel und die dazu gehörige /boot/grub/grub.cfg mit nur vier

Befehlen zu erstellen

Mit dem neuen sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo hat sich die Erfordernis nach

genkernel-next ergeben. Gleichzeitig gab es eine Änderung bei grub2, die einiges

Kopfschmerzen bereitete.

Das Wichtigste vorweg. Grub:2 muss jetzt mit dem USE=multislot compiliert werde. Nur

dadurch erhält man die Befehle grub2*. Ohne multislot gibt es dann nur .z.B. grub-mkconfig,

welches die Datei /boot/grub/grub.conf ergänzt, aber eben nicht die Datei

/boot/grub/grub.cfg erstellt. Dies macht nur grub2-mkconfig.

Siehe auch https://gentoo.org/support/news-items/2016-08-11-grub2_multislot_default.html

Dazu muss Grub2 mit multislot gebaut werden

 *tux ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/package.use wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-boot/grub multislot
> 
> 

 eingegeben werden.

Die Datei /etc  default/grub enthält diese Einträge

 *tux ~ # cat /etc/default/grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"
> 
> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
> ...

 

und genkernel.conf (von Genkernel-next)

 *tux ~ # cat /etc/genkernel.conf  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTALL="yes"
> 
> OLDCONFIG="yes"
> ...

 

Die einzelnen Angaben in den beiden configs müssen natürlich an das jeweilige System angepasst werden.

Mit den Befehlen:

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

genkernel all
```

wird der neue Kernel einschließlich der /boot/grub/grub.cfg neu gebaut.

Einfacher geht es nicht.

----------

